# Kein IPv6 mit Fritzbox und Kabelmodem



## Deep Thought (5. August 2018)

Hallo!

Seit letzter Woche haben wir Internet von Kabel Deutschland / Vodafone. Leider bekomme ich IPv6 nicht richtig zum laufen. So langsam bräuchte ich Hilfe...

Von Vodafone haben wir ein Modem "CH7466CE", das wohl auch minimale Routerfunktionen aufweist. Daran hängt eine Fritzbox 7490 aus dem Einzelhandel, und an dieser das Heim-LAN.

Was funktioniert: IPv4 läuft. Sogar recht schnell... 

Was nicht geht:  IPv6. Jedenfalls nicht vom LAN ins Internet. 
Das Ziel: IPv4 + IPv6 an jedem PC im LAN, und Erreichbarkeit der Rechner aus dem Internet per IPv6.

Ich hab schon diverse Einstellungen an der Fritzbox durchprobiert. Bislang alles ohne Erfolg. Entweder hab ich gar kein IPv6. Oder die PCs bekommen zwar eine IPv6 Adresse zugewiesen (mal nur eine lokale, mal eine öffentliche), kommen aber trotzdem nicht raus. 

Von der Diagnoseseite des Modems aus kann ich per IPv6 Seiten anpingen. 
Wenn ich statt der Fritzbox ein Linux-Notebook direkt ans Modem anschließe, hat dieser auch IPv6 (aber kein v4).

Hängt die Fritzbox zwischen Modem und LAN, funktioniert IPv4. IPv6 geht höchstens lokal, aber nie ins Internet.

Ich hab mal Bilder von den aktuellen Einstellungen angehängt. Vieles davon ist wohl wohl wenig sinnvoll. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab schon zig andere Einstellungen durchprobiert. Automatische Einstellungen statt statisch etc, hat alles nicht geholfen. (öffentliche IPv6 Adressen hab ich vorsichtshalber mal verpixelt)

Wenn mir also jemand sagen kann, was ich an der Fritzbox einstellen muss, wäre ich sehr zu Dank verpflichtet. 


```
C:\>ipconfig /all


Windows-IP-Konfiguration


   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : XXX
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : fritz.box


Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:


   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: fritz.box
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT-Netzwerkverbindung
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-0C-29-28-24-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2a02:XXXX:XXX:XXXX:XXX:XXXX:b45d:8333(Bevorzugt)
   Temporäre IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . : 2a02:XXXX:XXX:XXXf:XXXX:1071:6b36:41a6(Bevorzugt)
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::541:5186:b45d:8333%11(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.112(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Sonntag, 5. August 2018 13:17:39
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 15. August 2018 13:17:38
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234884137
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-22-07-76-E5-00-0C-29-28-24-E0


   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : fd00::3a10:d5ff:fe4a:c235
                                       192.168.10.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert
```



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Bilder in Spoiler gepackt


----------



## NatokWa (5. August 2018)

hier stand mist ,... hab überlesen das es ne DSL-Fritzbox is und keine Kabel ......

Allderdings muss man die Fritzbox die IPv6-Prefixe nutzen lassen welche das "Modem" sendet ... auf einem der Bilder die oberste Option ...

BESSER währe ers ne Kabel-Fritzbox zu kaufen und das Konstrukt komplet zu ersetzen .


----------



## Matusalem (5. August 2018)

Drei Hinweise: 

Die Version 1607 von Windows 10 gilt bezüglich IPv6 als Fehlerhaft.

Um vom Internet aus auf ein Gerät im Heimnetzwerk zuzugreifen braucht es immer noch eine Portweiterleitung, um durch die SPI-Firewall des Internet-Routers zu kommen.

Bei aktuellen Win10 Versionen sollte IPv6 Vorrang vor IPv4 haben. Das mag mit Win8, Win7 etc. anders sein und könnte man evtl. per Registry ändern. Am besten einfach mal prüfen, falls Du mit Win 8 oder älter unterwegs bist.


----------



## Deep Thought (5. August 2018)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Allderdings muss man die Fritzbox die IPv6-Prefixe nutzen lassen welche das "Modem" sendet ... auf einem der Bilder die oberste Option ...



Wenn ich wüsste wie... 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sollte ja eigentlich alles mit dem DHCPv6-Server des Modems ausgehandelt werden. Wenn ich das in der Fritzbox einstelle, bekomme ich "Internetverbindung IPv6: DHCPv6-Fehler mit Fehlergrund 8 (Server support for prefix delegation is not enabled. Sorry buddy.)". 
Deswegen versuche ich es momentan mit der statischen Konfiguration. Bislang auch nicht wirklich erfolgreicher... 

Gibt es denn in dieser wundervollen Fritzbox keine Möglichkeit, einen Ping ab zu setzen?  Das würde beim Fehlersuchen helfen...





> BESSER währe ers ne Kabel-Fritzbox zu kaufen und das Konstrukt komplet zu ersetzen .



Ich hab in dem Punkt kein Mitspracherecht... 



Matusalem schrieb:


> Drei Hinweise:
> 
> Die Version 1607 von Windows 10 gilt bezüglich IPv6 als Fehlerhaft.


Danke, aber hier gibt es nur Windows 7 und Linux.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. August 2018)

Bei meinem Anbieter (Pyur, ehemals TeleColumbus) musste ich vor meiner Fritzbox 6490 auch immer das Routermodem von denen benutzen (eine CBN CH7485E). 
Das hatte einen wundervollen Firmware-Bug, durch den man bei aktivierter IPv6-Firewall nicht per IPv6 ins Internet kam. Nur IPv4 per DS lite lief problemlos. IPv6 ins Internet lief nur, wenn man von dem Teil die IPv6-Firewall ausgeschaltet hat.

Eventuell ist das ja bei dir ein Workaround - einfach das WLAN der CBN-Box und danach dessen Firewalls abschalten - die FritzBox hat ja schließlich ne Eigene...


----------



## Matusalem (5. August 2018)

Hm, was ein wenig seltsam aussieht ist, dass soweit man es erkennen kann (die IPv6 Adressen sind ja teilweise unkenntlich gemacht), nur /64 Netzwerke bei Dir existieren. 

In der hehren IPv6 Theorie sollte ein Netzwerk nie kleiner /64 sein. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet  das man bei Subnetting z.B. eine /48 oder ein /56 Adresse braucht damit man diese in z.B. zwei Netzwerke für eine Router Kaskade unterteilen kann.  Da stellt sich die Frage was für einen Netzwerkbereich hat Dir der Provider zugewiesen? Nur ein /64, dann könnte es beim Subnetting zu Problemen kommen.

Evtl. Funktioniert auch eine Unterteilung eines /64 in z.B. zwei /72 Netzwerke, dann dürften wiederum, automatische Mechanismen wie Adresszuweisung per Router-Advertisement aber nicht mehr gescheit funktionieren. Sprich dann muss man tatsächlich alles statisch konfigurieren. Evtl. treten dann auch Bugs auf, da selbst noch nach Jahrzehnten IPv6 für den einen oder anderen Routerhersteller Neuland zu sein scheinen und ungewöhnlichere Setups, dann nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Deep Thought (5. August 2018)

Matusalem schrieb:


> Hm, was ein wenig seltsam aussieht ist, dass soweit man es erkennen kann (die IPv6 Adressen sind ja teilweise unkenntlich gemacht), nur /64 Netzwerke bei Dir existieren.
> 
> In der hehren IPv6 Theorie sollte ein Netzwerk nie kleiner /64 sein. Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet  das man bei Subnetting z.B. eine /48 oder ein /56 Adresse braucht damit man diese in z.B. zwei Netzwerke für eine Router Kaskade unterteilen kann.  Da stellt sich die Frage was für einen Netzwerkbereich hat Dir der Provider zugewiesen? Nur ein /64, dann könnte es beim Subnetting zu Problemen kommen.



Ich weiß auch nicht mehr als das, was oben in den ersten drei Bildern steht. Die Frage ist, was mache ich jetzt?

Und warum bekommt die Fritzbox kein Präfix automatisch zugewiesen? Kann es sein, dass sich hinter dem "Routermodem" kein weiterer Router mehr betreiben lässt? Das wäre verstörend.
Sorry, aber mit IPv6 hab ich noch keine Erfahrung.

Die Fritze ist doch kacke. Ich hab eben zum Spaß mal eine erfundene IP eingetragen. Er zeigt trotzdem an, er sei verbunden. Ich hab bald keine Lust mehr. Wie soll ich denn da sehen, ob alles stimmt? Kann man eigentlich dd-wrt auf der Fritzbox installieren?


----------



## Matusalem (6. August 2018)

>> Und warum bekommt die Fritzbox kein Präfix automatisch zugewiesen? 

Für das Subnetting, also das Unterteilen Deines zugewiesenen Netzes in zwei Teilnetze bist Du selbst zuständig. Von daher dürfte die Fritz!Box nur automatisch den Netzpräfix Deines Internetzuganges bekommen. Wenn das Netz hinter der Fritz!Box aber wieder den gleichen Präfix verwendet, dann existieren zwei Netze mit gleichem Adressbereich und es wundert nicht wenn die Geräte dann nicht in das Internet kommen.

 >> Kann es sein, dass sich hinter dem "Routermodem" kein weiterer Router mehr betreiben lässt? 

In der Theorie sollte es gehen. Wenn Dir Dein Internetanbieter selbst nur ein /64 Präfix zur Verfügung stellt kann es aber schwierig werden. Wie erwähnt man könnte versuchen den /64 Präfix statisch in kleinere Netze zu unterteilen. Das ist mit IPv6 aber nicht Sinn der Sache, da die letzten 64 Bit eigentlich als Endadresse eines Gerätes definiert sind. Es würde dann Sinn machen den Internetanbieter selbst zu kontaktieren und nach einem größeren Präfix zu fragen. Da kann Dir dann alles passieren von einem," klar machen wir", bis zu einem "äh, was wollen Sie?".  Für 99,9% aller Anwender dürften mit einem /64 Präfix zufrieden sein, oder besser ausgedrückt, es funktioniert einfach und kümmert entsprechend nicht.

Bekommst Du z.B. ein /60 Präfix dann kannst Du daraus zwei /64 Präfixe ableiten und den zwei Subnetzen zuweisen.  Die statische Route im direkt zum Internet angeschlossenen Internet-Router nicht vergessen, damit dieser die Pakete des entsprechenden Adressbereiches korrekt routen kann. Bei Erreichbarkeit von Geräten aus dem Internet, die Portweiterleitungen beachten.e


----------



## Deep Thought (6. August 2018)

IPv6 hat mehr IP-Adressen, als es Sterne im ganzen Universum gibt. Und mir gehen sie jetzt schon aus... 

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Wenigstens bin ich jetzt beruhigt. Ich dachte schon, ich wäre einfach nur zu doof für eine Fritzbox... 


Ich rede dann mal mit meinem Bruder, ob er wirklich an der Hardwarekonstellation / Router Kaskade festhalten will.


----------

